# Mes mails sont indésirables?



## zum (22 Janvier 2010)

Des amis  (windows) me signalent que mes mails sont reçu comme des messages indésirables ou en tout cas  ils sont marqués en rouge à la réception dans leur BAL ? comment se fait-il? 

ps: j'utilise mail .


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

bonjour

ceci est une question qui revient régulierement
et c'est très simple

soit ce sont VRAIMENT tes emails
et en ce cas il y a un filtreur antispam qui a ton adresse dans sa liste " de méchantes adresses à voir comme spam"
et ca peut etre le filtre antispam de tes amis mal réglé 


soit et c'est TRES souvent le cas
ce ne sont PAS des emails venant de toi

ils ont juste *"l'air"* de venir  de toi
mais une analyse détaillée du contenu fait remonter à un spammeur*
qui n'est pas toi

qu'ils regardent le contenu brut 

Autre cas
veritable détournement de ton compte email ( rare)

edit 
à titre d'exemple
comme quasi tout le monde je recois régulierement des emails supposés venir de...moi 
( me proposant du viagra des logiciels etc)
et evidemment c'est faux , l'envoyeur est un spammeur


----------



## zum (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui, oui, je comprends bien ta réponse, moi aussi j'ai déjà reçu des mails à mon nom ou des spams , mais là c'est pas le cas. je m'occupe d'un club photo, j'envoie régulièrement des infos à mes membres etc... mon nom n'est pas dans leur liste noire puisqu'avant d'être sur Mac (sur mail plus précisément) il n'y avait pas ce problème.  

Je pensais simplement que j'avais oublié de configurer quelque chose dans mail? mais apparemment cela n'a pas l'air d'être çà?  par contre les BAL  de mes amis sont particulièrement sensibles pour ne pas dire allergiques à mail si j'ai bien compris!?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

A mon avis la raison est là:


zum a dit:


> je m'occupe d'un club photo, j'envoie régulièrement des infos à mes membres etc...


il est TRES possible qu'un des pc soit verolé et fait circuler ton adresse vers un spammeur qui sert de cette adresse comme """"envoyeur""
( et les mauvais filtres antispam-nombreux-  ne  font pas le detail entre adresse apparente et réelle)

autre possibilité
Si TON adresse apparait en public 
(site , forums ou même , tract )
ca augmente les risques d'etre reprise par un robot



> mon nom n'est pas dans leur liste noire


Si justement
elle y est
quelque part

A quel niveau difficile à dire


> puisqu'avant d'être sur Mac (sur mail plus précisément) il n'y avait pas ce problème.


ce qui n'a pas forcement de lien




> Je pensais simplement que j'avais oublié de configurer quelque chose dans mail? mais apparemment cela n'a pas l'air d'être çà?


nonon , pas de souci de ce coté



> par contre les BAL  de mes amis sont particulièrement sensibles pour ne pas dire allergiques à mail si j'ai bien compris!?


non , pas à Mail
Allergiques à ton adresse 
ce qui est très different


----------



## Fmparis (22 Janvier 2010)

... ça peut arriver pour les plusieurs raisons déjà décrites plus haut ! A moi c'est arrivé quand j'ai changé l'hébergeur de mon adresse principale. Mes mails à moi à même et quelques uns de mes amis allaient directement à la boîte "spam" même si à priori ils n'étaient pas en liste noir.  
Pour résoudre ton problème auprès de tes amis ... tu leur demande de mettre ton adresse en liste blanche.... et op... plus de problème. Bonne journée


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( me proposant du viagra des logiciels etc)


À ce propos, j'ai bien reçu ton mail...

J'en prendrai deux boîtes.


----------



## zum (22 Janvier 2010)

oui mais si je pose la question sur un forum mac, c'est justement parce que ce problème existe depuis que j'ai changé de système, pourquoi avant (outlook express) cela passait comme une lettre à la poste?  les gens n'ont rien changé à leur paramètres entre temps, donc j'en déduit qu'il y a forcément un rapport avec mail ? mais bon? ... ché pas moi ... j'essaie de comprendre.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

il n'y a aucune raison technique que ton logiciel de redaction Mac soit en cause

il y a aussi des coincidences dans la vie

d'ailleurs tu as un moyen très simple de voir ca de suite

tu envoyes aux mêmes gens un email   via ton adresse  mais  email rédigé en ligne
(et ce sera du spam)


----------



## r e m y (22 Janvier 2010)

Certains filtres anti-spam considère qu'un eMail comportant plus de x adresses de destinataires est assimilable à du spam.

Comme tu gères un club, j'imagine que tu mets un grand nombre d'adresses eMail comme destinataires. Ca peut suffire à faire classer ce mail dans les Spams.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Janvier 2010)

La désignation d'un message comme indésirable est du ressort du système du destinataire (incluant leur FAI).

Quelle qu'en soit la cause, il appartient à tes destinataires de déterminer la raison pour laquelle leur système tente de bloquer un message valide, et d'effectuer de nouveaux réglages pour faire disparaître le problème.

De ton côté, tout ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est éventuellement leur simplifier le travail en leur envoyant des messages dûment identifiés (afin d'exclure la possibilité de spam) avec des contenus différents afin qu'ils puissent faire des tests. À eux ensuite de se débrouiller pour que tes messages ne soient plus identifiés comme indésirables... au minimum en te reconnaissant comme expéditeur._EDIT: si tu fais des envois groupés, tu pourrais aussi suivre le conseil que donne pascalformac un peu plus bas. Ça aiderait un peu._

Vu d'une certaine façon, on n'est pas là pour régler des problèmes de logiciels sous Windows.


----------



## zum (22 Janvier 2010)

Oui, je pense aussi que mail n'est pas en cause finalement, car je pense qu'ici même des personnes confirmeraient ce que j'écris, mais bon, même s'il y a des coïncidences, il faut avouer que c'est un sacré coup du hasard !

Si le fait d'aller sur des forums ou autre peut provoquer ce genre de problème alors je suis dubitatif,  car le seul forum sur lequel je me suis inscris depuis que j'ai un Mac....c'est ici ....

allez , pas grave, je vais prévenir mes potes qu'ils ne me considèrent plus comme un indésirable !!


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2010)

Attends tu mélanges les choses

c'est pas le fait d'aller sur les forums qui provoque ce genre de chose
c'est le fait d'indiquer en public un email 
(les robots lisent le web)

quant à tes envois
effectivement si tu fais des envois groupé ET toutes adresses dans* A*
à l'arrivée ca peut etre vu comme spam
(très courant)

et si en plus un des pc destinataires est verolé par un recolteur d''adresse le virus recupere toutes les adresses dans *A* pour utilisations divers
---
passer par l'envoi groupé mais en *CCI* ou *CCB*
( chaque destinataire recoit le message mais SANS les autres adresses)


----------



## zum (22 Janvier 2010)

Remy tu as raison, j'ai bien un groupe d'ami, mais on tourne en rond , avant aussi j'envoyais les messages au même groupe d'amis et je n'avais pas le problème, et les amis n'ont rien changé, et moi j'ai plus Outlook express mais j'ai mail, et depuis je constate le problème, et voilà, et c'est tout... c'est pas pour autant que je veux retourner sur Windows (quoi que???!!lol ) mais il y a bien des questions que je me pose...


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2010)

on ne tourne pas du tout en rond
( toi un peu)

tu as fait le test que j'ai préconisé?
( envoi en rédigeant sur ton compte en ligne)
fais le


----------



## Aliboron (23 Janvier 2010)

+1

Pour localiser précisément le problème, fais un test via Webmail et un test avec un autre logiciel de messagerie pour commencer. Tu sauras déjà un peu mieux d'où ça peut venir. 

Ceci dit, pour les messages avec pièces jointes envoyés avec Mail, il y a eu de nombreux fils décrivant les soucis d'encodage qu'on peut rencontrer (et les bricolages de contournement).


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2010)

les soucis d'encodage sont une chose qui arrive mais c'est pas le souci ici

ici c'est une simple affaire de  filtrage comme spam  en face coté destinataires 
 et ca n'a rien à voir avec Mail ou autres logiciels de redaction en envoi
 totalement inutile de tester un autre logiciel 

 un simple envoi groupé  rédigé en ligne le demontrera
 le coupable :  filtre antispam en face


----------



## Aliboron (24 Janvier 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> les soucis d'encodage sont une chose qui arrive mais c'est pas le souci ici


Pour le moment, on manque d'informations pour conclure, il me semble. Mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'un message envoyé avec un encodage Apple a de bonnes chances d'être considéré comme du spam par un filtre un peu obtus (cas assez courant).

Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une autre piste, on va attendre d'avoir quelques précisions et résultats d'essais pour y voir un peu plus clair.


----------



## zum (24 Janvier 2010)

Bon, j'ai fais un essai avec une personne qui avait le problème:

Sur des mails simple , uniquement sur son adresse : pas de soucis
Sur des mails en copie CC : pas de soucis
Sur des mails en CCI: pas de soucis
Sur des mails rediriger......là il y a problème..

 Conclusion: On a cerné le blème, Pascal avait raison ( je n'en doutais pas, mais cela ne répondait pas à ma question de savoir pourquoi avant (avec Outlok Express)  çà passait et pourquoi maintenant çà ne passe plus?).

Par contre quand tu dis çà n'a rien à voir avec mail, je regrette et j'insiste  : si !
Avant avec Outlook je redirigeais mes messages sans que personnes ne voit de problème.

je ne dis pas que Mail c'est pas bon, c'est simplement plus sensible on dirait.

Bref, merci à tous.


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Janvier 2010)

zum a dit:


> Par contre quand tu dis çà n'a rien à voir avec mail, je regrette et j'insiste  : si !
> Avant avec Outlook je redirigeais mes messages sans que personnes ne voit de problème.


On peut rouler avec un clou planté dans un pneu pendant des kilomètres sur un chemin en terre, puis se mettre à crever quand on atteint une route en bitume... Doit-on en conclure que c'est le bitume qui est responsable de la crevaison ? Bien sûr que non, c'est le clou le responsable.

Mail, c'est comme le bitume. Si tu penses qu'il a "à voir" dans ton problème (i.e. intervient dans un processus qui se déroule anormalement), il n'y a en revanche rien "à voir" (i.e. partage la responsabilité de la cause) à notre sens.


----------



## Aliboron (24 Janvier 2010)

zum a dit:
			
		

> Par contre quand tu dis çà n'a rien à voir avec mail, je regrette et j'insiste  : si !


Comme déjà vu, pour le savoir tu fais un essai avec un autre logiciel paramétré de la même façon (Thunderbird, par exemple, qui est un outil assez polyvalent).


----------



## magicmimi (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

  Je faisais une recherche à propos de "mail" qui plante  sans arrêt et je suis "tombé" sur ce sujet. J'aimerais rebondir dessus...

  Moi aussi à une époque j'envoyais des lettres d'informations à une liste de 1200 membres.
  J'utilisais et utilise toujours le logiciel "maxbulk" et mes courriels, partent et arrivent via "ovh" chez qui j'ai tous mes noms de domaines.
  Un jour, je me rends compte que Maxbulk ne veut plus envoyer tous mes mails et plante au bout d'un certain nombre. Je contact ovh qui me répond que maintenant, ils limitent les e-mails à un maximum de 100 par heure. Pourquoi ? pour éviter ainsi que tous les mails qui passent par leurs serveurs soient "blacklisté" et considéré systématiquement comme du spam... De plus pour contourner le problème, ils me conseille d'utiliser le port "587" au lieu du port "110".

  J'ai été considéré comme spammeur moi aussi... alors que mes mails étaient désirés ...

  Aujourd'hui alors que j'écris régulièrement à des clients potentiels, je n'ai jamais la certitude que le mail est arrivé !!!  Je trouve cela navrant d'être modéré par dieux sait qui et d'une manière aussi aléatoire ! Tout mes mails/devis sont désirés et même réclamé ! Quun mail narrive pas à un de mes clients potentiels et que de fait je perds de largent, je trouve cela très grave ! Pas vous ?

Tout cela pour dire que cette censure devrait déjà s'occuper des mails pour le viagra qui eux continu de franchir les barrières de l'anti span et je voudrais dire au ricain que s'ils ont des problèmes d'érection. pas nous les Français... alors qu'ils nous lâchent ! De toute façon on a aussi des pharmacies !


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juin 2010)

Avant d'employer de biens grands mots
réfléchir

techniquement il n'y a pas grand chose qui differencie un spam d'un message propre
le tri se fait sur des critères divers 

* avant même que le destinataire ait la moindre chance de le recevoir
critères classement en spam de detection avant ( n'importe où entre l'envoyeur et arrivée dans le webmail destinataire):
1- envoi en masse
divers critères explicites ou non  ( nombre , cadence forme, origine etc)

2-presence de l'expediteur sur des lstes noires ( mal faites ou bien faites)

**critères de detection classement en spam après reception sur le webmail mais avant relève via logiciel
filtrage sur le webmail du destinataire
( bien ou mal réglé)

***criteres de detection classement en spam dans le logiciel de messagerie destinataire
le filtrage par le logiciel ( Mail entourage thunderbird etc)


----------



## PA5CAL (6 Juin 2010)

magicmimi a dit:


> Aujourd'hui alors que j'écris régulièrement à des clients potentiels, je n'ai jamais la certitude que le mail est arrivé !!!  Je trouve cela navrant d'être modéré par dieux sait qui et d'une manière aussi aléatoire ! Tout mes mails/devis sont désirés et même réclamé ! Qu&#8217;un mail n&#8217;arrive pas à un de mes clients potentiels et que de fait je perds de l&#8217;argent, je trouve cela très grave ! Pas vous ?


Concernant les messages non personnels ni sollicités par le destinataire ni forcément intéressants pour lui, je suis tout-à-fait pour ce type de filtrage, puisque c'est toujours du spam. Même quand ils n'essayent pas de nous vendre du viagra ou des logiciels piratés, ces messages ne méritent pas d'avantage mon attention que les démarcheurs qui défilent à ma porte et les prospectus qui bouchent ma boîte aux lettres.

En ce qui me concerne, la réception de ce type de messages me fait bel et bien perdre mon temps, et donc mon l'argent, parce qu'il faut que je les traite (i.e. que je les séparer des messages importants avant de les mettre à la poubelle).

J'ai déjà mis tout en oeuvre pour les éliminer automatiquement, et empêcher que les expéditeurs ne reçoivent aucune confirmation de leur réception. Malgré cela, je continue à en recevoir tous les jours. Pour moi c'est une véritable plaie car ils polluent mon espace privé et professionnel.

Mon cas est général, et il n'y a pour l'instant pas d'autre moyen de résoudre le problème que de s'attaquer à la source, juste après l'envoi.


Maintenant, si tu te plains que tes devis n'arrivent pas toujours, c'est aussi parce que, par ailleurs, les utilisateurs dans ton genre (qui veulent envoyer 1200 emails d'un coup) en ont pris trop à leur aise avec le réseau gratuit pour faire leur business lucratif.

Les messages non sollicités représentent actuellement plus des trois quarts du trafic mondial, alors il ne faut pas en vouloir à ceux qui payent de vouloir couper là où se trouvent le plus probablement les responsables du problème.

Le prix de ton abonnement à OVL ne te donne pas le droit de participer à l'encombrement du réseau, et il n'est finalement pas anormal que tu sois soupçonné de spammer si tu ne te fixes pas toi-même des bornes et un comportement «écologique» pour le net. De ce point de vue la limitation d'OVL est salutaire, et ne devrait pas te gêner (à raison de 100 par heure, elle t'autorise tout de même 2400 messages par jour).


Pour éviter d'être «blacklisté» automatiquement, il faut donc t'interdire de faire des envois en masse, et veiller à étaler tes envois dans la journée (un outil de mailing limitant les envois à 50 messages par heure laisserait une marge suffisante pour autoriser parallèlement les messages isolés).

Si tu souhaites avoir la preuve que tes destinataires ont reçu tes messages, alors les emails ne sont pas adaptés, car avec ce système rien ne permet réellement de t'en assurer.

Il ne faut pas t'attendre à ce qu'un service gratuit t'apporte tout ce que tu demandes.


----------



## magicmimi (8 Juin 2010)

Il semble que tu ai loupé ceci :



magicmimi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Moi aussi à une époque j'envoyais des lettres d'informations à une liste de 1200 membres.
> J'utilisais et utilise toujours le logiciel "maxbulk" et mes courriels, partent et arrivent via "ovh" chez qui j'ai tous mes noms de domaines.



" j'envoyais " c'est du passé. (même désolé si j'ai mis un s en trop)



> Aujourd'hui alors que j'écris régulièrement à des clients potentiels, je n'ai jamais la certitude que le mail est arrivé !!!  Je trouve cela navrant d'être modéré par dieux sait qui et d'une manière aussi aléatoire ! Tout mes mails/devis sont désirés et même réclamé ! Qu&#8217;un mail n&#8217;arrive pas à un de mes clients potentiels et que de fait je perds de l&#8217;argent, je trouve cela très grave ! Pas vous ?


  Si je n'ai pas précisé le nombre c'est qu'il est a peine de 10 par jour maintenant ....
Alors quand ils auront trouvés un système efficace est dissuasif pour que les pubs pour le viagra n'arrive pas dans ma boite on en reparle ( par exemple amende systématique a coup de milliers (millions?) d'euros ou de dollars... et que l'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'il est difficile de les tracer... Le viagra le consommateur, il le commande bien quelque part....
Il faut mettre en place une police du web avec des droits dans tous les pays du monde ! 

Je ne paie pas que "ovh" pour avoir le droit d'envoyer des mails (ou plus exactement pour avoir le droits de surfer et d'utiliser toutes les fonctions du web gratuite ou pas), mais aussi mon fournisseur d'accès non ?  Et puis, si les membres d'un forum exprime l'envie de recevoir une fois par semaine, une lettre d'information, pourquoi serais-je considéré comme un spammeur ? Je te dis juste une chose : qu'on fasse la chasse au vrai spammeur d'abord ! Mon activité dépend d'abord d'internet , je n'ai pas de vitrine sur la rue, ne fais pas de 4 par 3 dans la rue, fais très peux de mailing papier, ne rempli pas non plus les boites a lettres de pubs non sollicité (distribution manuelle) Et quand j'envoie a un mail c'est qu'on me l'a demandé....

voilou ne pas se tromper de cible !

cordialement

jm


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2010)

magicmimi a dit:


> Alors quand ils auront trouvés un système efficace est dissuasif pour que les pubs pour le viagra n'arrive pas dans ma boite on en reparle ( par exemple amende systématique a coup de milliers (millions?) d'euros ou de dollars... et que l'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'il est difficile de les tracer... Le viagra le consommateur, il le commande bien quelque part....
> Il faut mettre en place une police du web avec des droits dans tous les pays du monde !


Internet est mondial, et le spam n'est pas interdit partout, pas plus que la publicité classique. D'ailleurs s'il fallait l'interdire, il faudrait déjà poursuivre les annonceurs qui mettent des prospectus dans les boîtes aux lettres.

Ce que la police peut poursuivre, c'est la vente illégale ou l'escroquerie, et encore seulement lorsque cela ne sort pas de leur juridiction ou des pays avec lesquels on a des accords de coopération réellement appliqués.

Le système de messagerie est ainsi fait qu'il est *libre*, et que les malfaiteurs et les emmerdeurs de tous bords en profitent. Cela dit, c'est un mal qu'on se doit de supporter dès lors qu'on bénéficie d'un outil certes puissant et universel, mais gratuit.

Je préfère encore mille fois recevoir du spam plutôt qu'«on» organise un contrôle autoritaire, voire totalitaire, d'Internet. C'est pourtant ce que certains pouvoirs économiques et politiques tentent de faire actuellement, dans le monde entier.



magicmimi a dit:


> Je ne paie pas que "ovh" pour avoir le droit d'envoyer des mails (ou plus exactement pour avoir le droits de surfer et d'utiliser toutes les fonctions du web gratuite ou pas), mais aussi mon fournisseur d'accès non ?


Ni OVH ni ton fournisseur d'accès ne représentent l'Internet. Ce ne sont que des acteurs mineurs, et avant tout des utilisateurs des réseaux.

Tu as choisi (pas très librement, je l'admets) de passer par des intermédiaires pour te connecter à Internet et utiliser des services (hébergement de site, attribution de nom de domaine, serveurs divers), et le prix que tu payes n'est que la rémunération de ces prestataires qui en font leur métier, et non pas le droit d'utiliser les réseaux qui, dans leur grande majorité, ne leur appartiennent pas et ne leur coûtent rien (dès lors qu'ils ne sont plus voisins immédiats).




magicmimi a dit:


> Et puis, si les membres d'un forum exprime l'envie de recevoir une fois par semaine, une lettre d'information, pourquoi serais-je considéré comme un spammeur ?


S'ils l'ont demandé, j'imagine qu'ils ne considèrent pas cela comme du spam. Et si tu n'envoies pas tous les emails d'un coup, il n'y a pas non plus de raison que des administrateurs de réseau le considèrent non plus. Il ne devrait donc normalement pas y avoir de soucis.

S'il y a problème, il convient d'analyser les situations pour en trouver les causes exactes.



magicmimi a dit:


> Je te dis juste une chose : qu'on fasse la chasse au vrai spammeur d'abord ! Mon activité dépend d'abord d'internet , je n'ai pas de vitrine sur la rue, ne fais pas de 4 par 3 dans la rue, fais très peux de mailing papier, ne rempli pas non plus les boites a lettres de pubs non sollicité (distribution manuelle) Et quand j'envoie a un mail c'est qu'on me l'a demandé....


Tu as à ta disposition un outil de communication puissant et gratuit. Mais il est très imparfait, et il faut l'accepter.

En voulant qu'Internet réponde avant tout à *tes* besoins particuliers, tu en demandes beaucoup trop. Tu oublies un peu vite qu'Internet et SMTP n'ont pas été faits pour ton business. *Ce n'est donc pas un dû*. Il faudra t'en contenter.


Pour ma part, si je devais *égoïstement* faire interdire, poursuivre et éliminer tous ceux qui me dérangent sur le net, alors il faudrait commencer par toutes les activités commerciales.

Les marchands n'ont pas construit Internet, mais ils l'ont envahi quand ils se sont rendu compte qu'ils pouvaient en tirer un immense profit. Ils sont actuellement en grande partie responsables de l'engorgement des réseaux (du fait notamment de la publicité omniprésente), et de la difficulté d'utiliser Internet autrement que comme du Minitel. Si l'on interconnectait nos réseaux privés et qu'on les ouvrait à l'Internet (c'était quand même le principe, à la base), ils seraient pour la plupart submergés par le trafic généré par les entreprises commerciales. Par ailleurs on nous concocte actuellement des lois liberticides pour que les marchands tirent encore plus de privilèges de ce système qui ne leur appartient pas (HADOPI, future loi sur la «quasi-neutralité», ACTA, etc...).


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2010)

95 % des emails sont du spams

--
les spammeurs sont  toujours en tête en matiere technologie 
et même sans hyper tech
( adresse jetables , bascules rapides entre serveurs , facon :  j'envoie et déjà je suis ailleurs ou l' adresse n'existe plus , et ca c'est sans techs sophistiquées)

police mondiale de le web?
warf
pour l'instant c'est infaisable

et quelle perspective affreuse ,un big brother mondial,  j'espère que ca n'arrivera jamais, même si certains sont très tentés, pour l'instant le pretexte c'est la pédophilie , mais après ca peut virer à pas de sexe (comme chez Apple apps en ce moment) ou pas de politique ou pas de jardinage 
ou...
 pas de newsletters non validée -tamponnée  par le ministère central  de la vie heureuse


----------



## magicmimi (8 Juin 2010)

Quand j'envoes un mailing papier avec un prix sur le timbre donc.
La poste me demande un exemplaire du contenu de l'enveloppe.

C'est différent car je paie, mais j'ai jamais crié au scandale...

Seul ceux qui aurait quelque chose à se reprocher le ferait.

jm


----------

